# bichir and beta



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

hey everybody. so my sister has got a pretty old betta(around 4 years) and she usually keeps it in a crappy fish bowl. but she left for germany yesterday for three weeks and i've been thinking about moving it into my 30 gal while she's away. the problem is that i'm not sure if it would get alnog with the tank's inhabitants. 



right now i've got: 

15 feeder guppies

1 golden dojo loach(2.5in)

1 normal dojo loach(4.5in)

1 armoured bichir(polypterous delhezi)



i'm mainly worried about how it would get along with the bichir. i really like my bichir and wouldn't want it to get hurt. and at the same tiime i don't wanna kill my sisters fish while she's gone. i gues i'm more worried about the beta but just wondering what everybody else thinks.



(ps-yes i know how big the bichir will get, i'm just growing him out for now)


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

i forgot to say that the bichir is about 2in


----------



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would strongly suggest a no to that. While he might get along with the guppies, the bichir will almost certainly see his long fins as a snack and nibble on them. I don't think you should risk it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree with sarah. The other fish will probably fight with or nip at the betta. Even if they don't, there is no sense in putting it through the stress of switching tanks twice.

If you really want to be nice, look on craigslist for a free or really cheap 5 gallon tank. Give your sister a 5 gallon for her betta. The betta will be happier and will look better.


----------

